

The Priority Support Bullshit - prateekdayal
http://teamblog.supportbee.com/2012/01/25/the-priority-support-bullshit/

======
blrgeek
I'm not sure I agree with this.

Tiered support is a fact of enterprise support.

The challenge is to provide a lower tier of support (email, business day, 24hr
turnaround), vs SLAd instant response (within 1hr).

In this case, DynDNS talks about providing email & phone support too, but only
during business hours for their cheapest plans.

But phrasing it as

    
    
       We attempt to respond to all emails within 24 hours of receiving them.
    

sure sounds condescending to a paying customer.

